# Blue (Blue Buffalo)



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Has anyone fed Blue Buffalo recently. Thoughts?

I picked up a couple of cans recently at PetSmart as I've read that Blue uses ONLY human grade ingredients.

The girls loved it and, frankly, it looked soooooooooo good that I almost wanted to eat a can of it myself.

Anyone have any experience with Blue?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I use Blue on occasion, but I have only used the dry. My dogs don't really like it. I have to doctor it up to get them to eat it. I don't feed wet food.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

*Blue*

Hi Lacie's Mom,

Yes, we feed Snuggles (our Yorkie) Lamb and Brown Rice and Chrissy (our Malt) gets Fish and Sweet Potato. I picked up a bag of Basic Salmon and Potato for Chrissy the last time I was at Pet Smart and alternate between them. Both Dogs love Blue and personally, I would not give them anything else. Since I have not given them their canned food, I would not hesitate to give them that as well. According to the labels, they only use natural ingredients in their pet food.

Of course, this is just my opinion as there are other varieties that are also very good.

Snuggles and Chrissy's Mom


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

My son is feeding his new addition this one.http://www.bluebuff.com/products/dogs/wilderness-chicken.shtml Chicken flavored and even mine will even sneak some if they can get to it.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I tried it and have my cats on Blue, but for some reason when I switched my malts to Blue Triniti really started tear staining BAD. The worst its ever been! IDK if it is the food or just the timing (I switched right around the same time allergy season started). So I had to switch him back (I have them on Country Naturals). We'll see if that doesn't clear it up a bit. Now I need to get his face back to white as we have a show in 2 weeks!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I use the canned Blue Buffalo (Grilled Turkey and Chicken) to make their treats with and also a teaspoon with each meal in their home cooked food. They seem to really like it.


----------



## Ella'sMomma (May 18, 2010)

I tried Ella on Blue, the lamb variety, and she couldn't eat it. The dry kibbles were way too hard. She couldn't break them and refused to eat. She did love the wet food but I didn't like the mess she made all over her little face lol.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Mine love it, but it caused loose poos for my pug. So, I put them back on Natural Balance.


----------

